# Spanish Navy Air Arm



## gekho (Apr 13, 2010)

The Spanish Navy (in Spanish, Armada Española) is the maritime arm of the Spanish Military, one of the oldest active naval forces in the world. The Armada is responsible for notable achievements in world history such as the discovery of America, the first world circumnavigation, and the discovery of a maritime path from the Far East to America across the Pacific Ocean (Urdaneta's route). For three centuries the Spanish Navy formed part of a vast trade network that sailed the Pacific from Asia to America and the Atlantic from America to Europe escorting the galleon convoys. The Spanish Navy was the most powerful maritime force in Europe from the early 16th to the mid-17th centuries, and one of the strongest in the world until the early 19th century. As of 1987, the Armada was made up of 47,300 personnel, including Marines, of which about 34,000 were conscripts. As of 2002 all branches of the Spanish armed forces were completely professionalized. The main bases of the Spanish Navy are located in Rota, Ferrol, San Fernando and Cartagena.


----------



## gekho (Apr 13, 2010)

The Spanish Navy has operated Harriers for over thirty years. The first batch of six Hawker Siddeley AV-8S single seat and two TAV-8S two seat aircraft were delivered to the Spanish Navy throughout 1976. A second batch of four AV-8S aircraft was delivered in 1980. 

The aircraft's official name is Matador (aaaah..... stereotypes), although the distinctive large air intakes led to the nickname "Cobra". All of the AV-8Ss were operated by 8 Squadron, based at Naval Air Station Rota, as were all other Spanish Naval Aviation Squadrons.

The early model AV-8S received company when the Spanish Navy took delivery of the EAV-8B Matador II in 1987. Between 1987 and autumn 1988, 12 EAV-8Bs were delivered to the newly formed 9 Escuadrilla at NAS Rota. The new EAV-8B offered better performance and handling. It had a newly designed wing, which offered better performance at high speeds, better fuel consumption and increased fuel capacity. The Rolls Royce F402-RR-406 engine offered better trust and reliability than the engine of the old AV-8S. The EA-8B also has smaller air intakes and a higher placed canopy, offering better pilot visibility. The remaining seven AV-8Ss and two TAV-8Ss were sold to Thailand in 1996, where they entered service with the Royal Thai Navy. After phasing out the AV-8S and TAV-8S Matadors, 8 Escuadrilla was disbanded.


----------



## gekho (Apr 13, 2010)

See more pictures of the mighty Harrier


----------



## gekho (Apr 13, 2010)

During 1996 the Spanish Navy took delivery of its first EAV-8B+ aircraft. The Harrier II Plus program was a joint effort by the United States Marine Corps, the Spanish Navy, and Italian Navy to increase the effectiveness of the AV-8B while sharing the costs of the program. The largest and most noticeable improvement of the Harrier II Plus program was the installation of the Hughes AN/APG-65 multimode radar, the original radar system of the F/A-18A/C Hornet. Although fitted with a slightly smaller antenna than on the Hornet, the AN/APG-65 gives the EAV-8B+ a true Beyond Visual Range (BVR) capability. Armed with the AIM-120 AMRAAM missile, the EAV-8B+ can detect and destroy enemy aircraft well before they enter visual range. The radarless EAV-8B can only rely on short-range heat seeking AIM-9 Sidewinder missiles for self-defence. EAV-8B+ Harriers can easily be identified by their larger noses, which house the AN/APG-65 radar.

But the strike capabilities of the EAV-8B+ were also improved. The Litening II Targeting Pod enables the EAV-8B+ to undertake strike missions at night or in adverse weather. New avionics and weapon systems allow the EAV-8B+ to use precision-guided munitions including JDAM and laser guided weapon systems. The EAV-8B+ also received a new Rolls Royce engine, the F402-RR-408, delivering 10% more thrust than the older -406 engines. The Spanish Navy received eight "factory fresh" EAV-8B+ aircraft in 1996, which also entered service with 9 Escuadrilla. Of the remaining nine EAV-8B Harriers, three aircraft were lost in accidents, five were upgraded to Harrier II Plus standard by CASA in Spain. Four EAV-8B “Day Attack” Harriers continue to operate next to the EAV-8B+ variants with 9 Escuadrilla, although the Spanish Navy is looking into a small upgrade of these aircraft. This upgrade would not give them the AN/APG-65 radar of the EAV-8B+, but would include the F402-RR-408 engine and some of the targeting systems.

Besides the EAV-8B and EAV-8B+ Harriers, 9 Escuadrilla also operates a single two seat TAV-8B. After the sale of the two TAV-8S aircraft in 1996, US Marine Corps instructors at MCAS Cherry Point, North Carolina, trained the Spanish Harrier pilots. After delivery of the sole TAV-8B of the Spanish Navy in June 2001, Spanish Harrier pilots can receive their training at NAS Rota. But Spanish Harrier pilots in the making still have to travel to the United States as all initial flight training is conducted with the T-34 Mentor and T-45 Goshawk training squadrons of the US Navy.


----------



## gekho (Apr 13, 2010)

See more pictures of the mighty Harrier


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool shots.


----------



## gekho (Apr 14, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Apr 14, 2010)

The Sikorsky SH-3 Sea King (company designation S-61) is a twin-engined anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopter. It served with the United States Navy and other forces, and continues to serve in many countries around the world. The Sea King has been built under license in Italy and Japan, and in the United Kingdom as the Westland Sea King. The major civil versions are the S-61L and S-61N.In 1957, Sikorsky was awarded a contract to develop an all-weather amphibious helicopter. It would combine submarine hunter and killer roles. The prototype flew on 11 March 1959. It became operational with the United States Navy in June 1961 as the HSS-2. The designation for the aircraft was changed with the introduction of the unified aircraft designation system in 1962 to the SH-3A. It was used primarily for anti-submarine warfare, but also served in anti-ship, search and rescue, transport, communications, executive transport and Airborne Early Warning roles.

5 Escuadrilla, nicknamed "The Flying Cows", flies two versions of the SH-3H Sea King. Initially all Sea Kings were delivered as Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) helicopters but three of these were converted to Airborne Early Warning (AEW) helicopters by CASA in Spain. The AEW Sea Kkings use the Searchwater radar system and can easily be identified by the large radar bulge attached to the helicopter. Operated by two radar officers, the AEW SH-3H Sea Kings patrol ahead of the naval task force, providing early warning alert for incoming missiles or aircraft. The rest of the SH-3Hs were converted to troop carriers and received a transport role. Usually, two AEW Sea Kings deploy aboard the Principe de Asturias, with the third example remaining at NAS Rota. The SH-3H troop carriers not only deploy aboard the carrier but also to Spanish Navy amphibious ships such as the SPS Galicia (L51) and SPS Castilla (L52).


----------



## Waynos (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent stuff. How ironic that every Harrier operator bar Thailand now operates a version of the aircraft at sea that is superior to those of the UK Royal Navy. Falklands war - what lessons? 

Incidental point - Did you know that the Spanish originally used the US designations for the Harrier and its engine, AV-8 and F-402, purely due to an anti British political bias? The sales were routed though McDonnell Douglas and GE for political reasons and the aircraft were delivered from the UK to the USA and then onto Spain. How strange!


----------



## gekho (Apr 14, 2010)

The SH-3D first entered service with 005 Escuadrilla in 1966, with the last of eighteen airframes being delivered in 1981. Its primary task then was Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW), although as with many NATO countries the diminishing threat (?) from the east has resulted in aircraft having there roles altered. Eleven are currently still in service of which eight have been upgraded to SH-3H standard and the other three have been converted to SH-3W versions (seen opposite) carrying the Thorn EMI Searchwater radar to provide an Airborne Early warning (AEW) capability within the fleet. The SH-3D's primary task now is transport duties, (supplementing the smaller AB.212) and search rescue (SAR) duties. One of the many recent updates the Sea King has experienced is a Night Vision Goggle (NVG) capability and armoured seating for the crew.

These and the others pictures show the first Sea Kings that arrived to Spain, wearing a dark blue scheme colour and the words "Marina" or "Armada" in their tails. Pay atention to the last photo; it shows a spanish Sea King flying over New York. What was it doing there? I have no idea.


----------



## gekho (Apr 14, 2010)

These spectacular shots were taken in Santander, during an exhibition in 2009. You can see not only the Sea kings but also the Super Puma and Chinook helicopters of the Army. Many troops and machines were taken to this city, participating not only the helicopters; also the Principe de Asturia´s Harriers, that landed on the beach in a great exhibition.


----------



## gekho (Apr 14, 2010)

Waynos said:


> Excellent stuff. How ironic that every Harrier operator bar Thailand now operates a version of the aircraft at sea that is superior to those of the UK Royal Navy. Falklands war - what lessons?
> 
> Incidental point - Did you know that the Spanish originally used the US designations for the Harrier and its engine, AV-8 and F-402, purely due to an anti British political bias? The sales were routed though McDonnell Douglas and GE for political reasons and the aircraft were delivered from the UK to the USA and then onto Spain. How strange!



Yes, you are right concerning the Harriers of the UK Royal Navy, but dont forget that the most important thing is the operationality of the planes and the profesionality of the pilots. Your enemy can have better and more aircrafts than you, but if they dont know how to use it, you will defeat them. A good example are the Israel-Arab Wars or even the Falklands Islands War.

I had no idea about that. Thanks for the information!!


----------



## Waynos (Apr 14, 2010)

I was referring to the fact that no British Harriers are equipped with radar and thus possess no BVR capability at all, despite this being one of the biggest lessons to come out of the Falklands and the primary reason behind the creation of the Sea Harrier FA.2. We just threw it all away. The GR.9 is almost identical to the AV-8B+ except for the lack of radar.

You're welcome.


----------



## gekho (Apr 15, 2010)

The AH-1 Cobra (company designation: Bell 209) is a two-bladed, single engine attack helicopter manufactured by Bell. It shares a common engine, transmission and rotor system with the older UH-1 Iroquois. The AH-1 is also referred to as the HueyCobra or Snake. The AH-1 was the backbone of the United States Army's attack helicopter fleet, but has been replaced by the AH-64 Apache in Army service. Upgraded versions continue to fly with the militaries of several other nations. The AH-1 twin engine versions remain in service with United States Marine Corps as the service's primary attack helicopter. Surplus AH-1 helicopters have been converted for fighting forest fires. The United States Forest Service refers to their program as the Firewatch Cobra. Garlick Helicopters also converts surplus AH-1s for forest firefighting under the name, FireSnake.

Spanish Navy purchased eight new-build AH-1Gs, designating the type the "Z-14". These were equipped with the M35 20 mm cannon system, and were used to support coastal patrol boats. Four of these were lost in accidents. The remaining helicopters were retired in 1985 with three sent back to the US, and one kept in storage in Spain.


----------



## gekho (Apr 15, 2010)

more pics


----------



## N4521U (Apr 15, 2010)

Having been an aircrewman in SH-3A in the US Navy in the 60's when they were brand new, I have to say that first photo in blue has got to be the best looking SH-3 you could ever see. Cheers for the photos. Bill


----------



## gekho (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## gekho (Apr 16, 2010)

The UH-1 Iroquois is a military helicopter powered by a single, turboshaft engine, with a two-bladed main rotor and tail rotor. The helicopter was developed by Bell Helicopter to meet the United States Army's requirement for a medical evacuation and utility helicopter in 1952, and first flew on 20 October 1956. Ordered into production in March 1960, the UH-1 was the first turbine-powered helicopter to enter production for the United States military, and more than 16,000 have been produced worldwide. The first combat operation of the UH-1 was in the service of the U.S. Army during the Vietnam War. The original designation of HU-1 led to the helicopter's nickname of Huey. In September 1962, the designation was changed to UH-1, but Huey remained in common use, as well as being chosen as the official name by the United States Marine Corps. Approximately 7,000 UH-1 aircraft saw service in Vietnam.

Spain acquired four units to operate from the carrier Dedalo. They arrived in 1964, being sent to the 3 Squadron, based in Rota. They received the military code Z.8 and were operated for 15 years, until they were replaced in 1979 by the AB-212. The Z.8-2 is actually preserved at the Cuatro Vientos Museum in Madrid, where it can be visited.


----------



## gekho (Apr 17, 2010)

The Sikorsky H-19 Chickasaw, (also known by its Sikorsky model number, S-55) was a multi-purpose helicopter used by the United States Army and United States Air Force. It was also license-built by Westland Aircraft as the Westland Whirlwind in the United Kingdom. United States Navy and United States Coast Guard models were designated HO4S, while those of the U.S. Marine Corps were designated HRS. In 1962, the U.S. Navy, U.S. Coast Guard and U.S. Marine Corps versions were all redesignated as H-19s like their U.S. Army and U.S. Air Force counterparts. The H-19 Chickasaw holds the distinction of being the US Army's first true transport helicopter and, as such, played an important role in the initial formulation of Army doctrine regarding air mobility and the battlefield employment of troop-carrying helicopters. The H-19 underwent live service tests in the hands of the 6th Transportation Company, during the Korean War beginning in 1951 as an unarmed transport helicopter. Undergoing tests such as medical evacuation, tactical control and front-line cargo support, the helicopter succeeded admirably in surpassing the capabilities of the H-5 Dragonfly which had been used throughout the Korean conflict by the Army.

France made aggressive use of helicopters in Algeria, both as troop transports and gunships, Piasecki/Vertol H-21 and Sud-built Sikorski H-34 helicopters rapidly displaced fixed-wing aircraft for the transport of paras and quick-reaction commando teams. In Indochina, a small number of Hiller H-23s and Sikorsky H-19s were available for casualty evacuation. In 1956, the French Air Force experimented with arming the H-19, then being superseded in service by the more capable Piasecki H-21 and Sikorsky H-34 helicopters. The H-19 was originally fitted with a 20-mm cannon, two rocket launchers, plus a 20-mm cannon, two 12.7-mm machine guns, and a 7.5-mm light machine gun firing from the cabin windows, but this load proved far too heavy, and even lightly-armed H-19 gunships fitted with flexible machine guns for self-defense proved underpowered. The H-19 was also used in the early days of the Vietnam War before being supplanted by the Sikorsky H-34 Choctaw, which was based on the H-19.


----------



## gekho (Apr 17, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (Apr 18, 2010)

The Bell 47 is a two-bladed, single engine, light helicopter manufactured by Bell Helicopter. Based on the third Model 30 prototype, Bell's first helicopter designed by Arthur M. Young, the Bell 47 became the first helicopter certified for civilian use on 8 March 1946. More than 5,600 Bell 47 aircraft were produced, including aircraft produced under license by Agusta in Italy, Kawasaki Heavy Industries in Japan, and Westland Aircraft in the United Kingdom. The Bell 47J Ranger is modified version with a fully enclosed cabin and fuselage.Early models were variable in appearance, with open cockpits or sheet metal cabins, fabric covered or open structures, some with four-wheel landing gear. Later model D and Korean War H-13D and E types settled to a more utilitarian style. The most common model, the 47G introduced in 1953, can be recognized by the full bubble canopy, exposed welded-tube tail boom, saddle fuel tanks, and skid landing gear.

The later three-seat 47H had an enclosed cabin with full cowling and monocoque tail boom. It was an effort to market a "luxury" version of the basic 47G. Relatively few were produced. Engines were Franklin or Lycoming horizontally-opposed piston engines of 200 to 305 HP (150 to 230 kW). Seating varied from two (early 47s and the later G-5A) to four (the J and KH-4). As of 2005, many are still in use as trainers and in agriculture. Bell 47s were produced in Japan by a Bell and Kawasaki venture; this led to the Kawasaki KH-4 variant, a four seat version of the Model 47 with a cabin similar to the Bell 47J. It differed from the "J" in having a standard uncovered tailboom and fuel tanks like the G series. They were sold throughout Asia, and some were used in Australia.

In Spain, the AB-47 Sioux replaced the Aerotécnica AC-12 (if you want more information about this helicopter, take a look to my thread about the Cuatro Vientos Museum) at the Trainning School of Cuatro Vientos. In 1978, when the school was moved to Granada, all these helicopters joined the 78 Trainning Wing. With these helicopters, more than 1.376 pilots of the three Armys, the police and the Civil Guards learnt to fly. The last examples were retired from service at the end of 80s.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool pictures.

Sorry but this patch cracks me up... 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...d1271497996-spanish-navy-air-arm-2esc1ur6.jpg


Wheels


----------



## gekho (Apr 19, 2010)

The Bell UH-1N Twin Huey is a medium military helicopter that first flew in April, 1969. The UH-1N has a fifteen seat configuration, with one pilot and fourteen passengers. In cargo configuration the UH-1N has an internal capacity of 220 ft³ (6.23 m³). An external load of 5,000 lb (2,268 kg) can be carried by the UH-1N. The CUH-1N (later CH-135) Twin Huey was the original version, first ordered by the Canadian Forces. Based on the stretched fuselage Bell 205, the Bell 212 was originally developed for the Canadian Forces (CF) under the designation CUH-1N Twin Huey. Later the CF adopted a new designation system and the aircraft was re-designated as the CH-135 Twin Huey. The CF approved the development of the aircraft on 1 May 1968 and purchased 50 aircraft, with deliveries commencing in May 1971.

The US military came very close to not procuring the Twin Huey. The purchase of the aircraft for US military use was opposed by the Chairman of the House Armed Services Committee at the time, L. Mendel Rivers. Rivers took this position because the aircraft powerplant, the Pratt Whitney Canada PT6T was produced in Canada. The Canadian government had not supported US involvement in Vietnam and had opposed US policies in southeast Asia, as well as accepting US draft dodgers. Rivers was also concerned that procurement of the engines would result in a negative trade deficit situation with Canada. Congress only approved the purchase when it was assured that a US source would be found for the PT6T/T400 engines. As a result the United States military services ordered 294 Bell 212s under the designation UH-1N, with deliveries commencing in 1970. Unlike in the Canadian Forces, in US service, the UH-1N retained the official name "Iroquois" from the single engined UH-1 variants, although US service personnel refer to the aircraft as a "Huey" or "Twin Huey". The Bell 412 is a further development of the Bell 212, the major difference being the composite four-blade main rotor. The UH-1N has also been developed into the upgraded, four-blade UH-1Y.

Although the Spanish Navy operates four helicopter types, only two of these operate from the Principe de Asturias: the SH-3H Sea King and the Agusta-Bell AB 212ASW. The Agusta-Bell AB 212ASW aboard the Principe de Asturias belongs to 3 Escuadrilla, nicknamed "The Cat Squadron". Although the AB 212ASW is an Anti Submarine Warfare helicopter, it operates in the SAR role while deployed with the carrier. During daylight operations, the SAR aircrews stand by to launch within minutes if rescue is required. During night operations, the AB 212 remains airborne, hovering close the aircraft carrier to provide immediate assistance in case of emergency. When not assigned to SAR duty at the aircraft carrier, 3 Escuadrilla provides close air support for the Spanish Marines, armed with machineguns and rocket pods.


----------



## gekho (Apr 19, 2010)

Escuadrilla 003 at Rota flies the Agusta-Bell AB.212 helicopter in the Search Rescue (SAR) and transport roles. Delivery commenced back in 1974 as the AB.212ASW with its primary task being Anti-Submarine Warfare. The ASW equipment has since been removed and ten of the original order for fourteen remain in service, of which eight are normally in use at any given time, the others undergoing some form of maintenance. Technically Escuadrilla 003 is a Marine Corps squadron, although all of its pilots are naval personnel. With an armament capability of 1 x 12.7mm and 2 x 7.62mm machine guns, plus 2 x 2.75 inch rocket pods it has ample capability to support the Marines in their ground offensives, this being exemplified by the recent 'Loyal Mariner 09' exercise that took place off the coast of southern Italy in conjuction with the Italian armed forces.


----------



## gekho (Apr 19, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

The MD Helicopters MD 500 series is an American family of light utility civilian and military helicopters. The MD 500 was developed from the Hughes 500, a civilian version of the US Army's OH-6A Cayuse/Loach. The series currently includes the MD 500E, MD 520N, and MD 530F.Prior to the OH-6's first flight, Hughes announced it was developing a civil version, to be marketed as the Hughes 500, available in basic five and seven seat configurations. A utility version with a more powerful engine was offered as the 500U (later called the 500C).

The improved Hughes 500D became the primary model in 1976, with a more powerful engine, a T-tail, and new five-blade main rotor; a four-blade tail rotor was optional. The 500D was replaced by the 500E from 1982 with a pointed nose and various interior improvements such as greater head and leg room. The 530F was a more powerful version of the 500E optimized for hot and high work. McDonnell Douglas acquired Hughes Helicopters in January 1984, and from August 1985 the 500E and 530F were built as the MD 500E and MD 530F Lifter. Following the 1997 Boeing/McDonnell Douglas merger, Boeing sold the former MD civil helicopter lines to MD Helicopters in early 1999. Military variants are marketed under the MD 500 Defender name.

One of the more unusual elements at Naval Air Station Rota is Escuadrilla 006 operating the diminutive Hughes 369HM (or Hughes 500). This small helicopter provides primary flight training for the Armada, although many pilots experience their first flight with Ala 78 at Granada with the Spanish Air Force using the Eurocopter EC.120 Colibri. This then progresses to the Sikorsky S-76 at Granada or at NAS Pensacola in Florida with the U.S. Navy and their Bell TH-57's. The Hughes were first delivered way back in 1972 and the six still remaining in service provide a reliable and easily maintained training platform. However, spares are now becoming an issue as the Armada struggle to access new spare parts, resulting in other airframes being canibalised to maintain sufficient flight hours. As with some of the other helicopters in the fleet the Hughes first saw service as an ASW platform, capable of carrying a Metal Anomoly Detector (MAD) and MK-44/46 torpedoes before moving on to its primary flight training mission of today. With the ASW equipment having long been removed, Escuadrilla 006 continues to fly a helicopter rarely seen in military service in the 21st Century, particularly in European skies and long may it continue. With no replacement airframe in sight it may yet continue for many years and achieve forty years of service with the Armada.


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

(I love this small helicopter)


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

The Sikorsky SH-60/MH-60 Seahawk (or Sea Hawk) is a twin turboshaft engine, multi-mission United States Navy helicopter based on the airframe of the United States Army UH-60 Black Hawk and a member of the Sikorsky S-70 family. The most significant modification is a hinged tail to reduce its footprint aboard ships. The U.S. Navy uses the H-60 airframe under the model designations SH-60B, SH-60F, HH-60H, MH-60R, and MH-60S. Able to deploy aboard any air-capable frigate, destroyer, cruiser, fast combat support ship, amphibious assault ship, or aircraft carrier, the Seahawk can handle antisubmarine warfare (ASW), undersea warfare (USW), anti-surface warfare (ASUW), naval special warfare (NSW) insertion, search and rescue (SAR), combat search and rescue (CSAR), vertical replenishment (VERTREP), and medical evacuation (MEDEVAC). All Navy H-60s carry a rescue hoist for SAR/CSAR missions.

Five YSH-60B Seahawk LAMPS III prototypes were ordered. The first flight of a YSH-60B occurred on 12 December 1979. The first production version SH-60B achieved its first flight on 11 February 1983. The SH-60B entered operational service in 1984 with first operational deployment in 1985. The SH-60B LAMPS Mk III is deployed primarily aboard frigates, destroyers, and cruisers. The primary missions of the SH-60B are surface warfare and anti-submarine warfare. The SH-60B carries a complex system of sensors including a towed Magnetic Anomaly Detector (MAD) and air-launched sonobuoys. Other sensors include the APS-124 search radar, ALQ-142 ESM system and optional nose-mounted forward looking infrared (FLIR) turret. It carries the Mk 46, Mk 50, or Mk 54 torpedo, AGM-114 Hellfire missile, and a single cabin-door-mounted M60D/M240 7.62 mm (0.30 in) machine gun or GAU-16 .50 in (12.7 mm) machine gun.
A Seahawk waits above the ground to evacuate a simulated casualty as fellow MARSOC operators bring the Marine on a stretcher.

A standard crew for a SH-60B is one pilot, one ATO/Co-Pilot (Airborne Tactical Officer), and an enlisted aviation systems warfare operator (sensor operator). Operating squadrons are designated Helicopter Anti-submarine Light (HSL). The SH-60J is a version of the SH-60B for the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force. The SH-60K is a modified version of the SH-60J. The SH-60J and SH-60K are built under license by Mitsubishi in Japan


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

Escuadrilla 010 operates twelve Sikorsky SH-60B Seahawks. Delivered from 1988 onwards all twelve remain in service today as the Armada's primary ASW platform. The aircraft carry the same Light Airborne Multipurpose System (LAMPS) used by the United States Navy to provide an effective Anti-Submarine Warfare capability which utilises a Data Link Receiver between the helo' and the ship to provide 'real time' data from the sensors. Normally operating from the Armada's 'Santa Maria' and 'Alvara de Bazan' class frigates the SH-60's are fitted with the APS-124 radar, up to twenty-five 'active' or 'passive' sonor-bouys and three MK-46 torpedoes. A Magnetic Anomoly Detector (MAD) is carried on the rear starboard of the airframe for submarine detection with a Forward Looking Infra Red (FLIR) providing night vision capability. A laser designator for the AGM-114 Hellfire missile (short-range semi-guided laser with 8kg warhead) is provided, together with the AGM-119 Penguin (infra red search acquisition missile with a 50kg warhead). To complete its mission suite, self protection is provided by a 12.7mm machine gun, IFF, optical IR missile detection, plus chaff and flare dispensors.


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Apr 20, 2010)

This has nothing to see with the Jets or the helicopters of the Spanish Navy, but I am sure americans will find this information very interesting; this is the history of the USS Cabot, sold to Spain after th WWII and re-named as Dedalo.

Ordered as the Cleveland-class light cruiser Wilmington (CL-79). Contract awarded to New York Shipbuilding Corp., Camden, N.J. Laid down 16 Mar 1942. Reordered as carrier and redesignated CV-28, 2 Jun 1942; renamed Cabot 23 Jun 1942. Launched 4 Apr 1943. Redesignated as "Light Aircraft Carrier" (CVL-28) 15 Jul 1943. Commissioned 24 Jul 1943. She was awarded a Presidential Unit Citation and nine "Battle Stars" for service during WW II; damaged by kamikaze 25 Nov 1944. Decommissioned to reserve 11 Feb 1947.

Recommissioned 27 Oct 1948 as a Naval Air Reserve training carrier. Modernized for ASW support in Mar 1950-Feb 1951. Decommissioned to reserve 21 Jan 1955. Reclassified as an "Aircraft Transport" and redesignated AVT-3, 15 May 1959, while in reserve. Overhauled at Philadelphia Naval Shipyard (1965-67) in preparation for transfer to Spain. Loaned to Spain, renamed Dédalo and commissioned 30 Aug 1967; she was used as an ASW helicopter carrier and designated PH-01. Stricken from US NVR 1 Aug 1972; sold to Spain 5 Dec 1972. Reclassified as an aircraft carrier and redesignated PA-01, 28 Sep 1976, shortly before she began operating Harriers. Redesignated R-01, in accordance to NATO practice, in 1980

It was stricken from the Spanish Navy List, 5 Aug 1989, at New Orleans, and donated to a private organization for preservation as a museum ship. Plans to memorialize her, however, met with no success in subsequent years (see Hazegray Underway); she was sold for scrapping in 1997 and towed to Port Isabel, TX (18 Oct), then to Brownsville (9 Aug 1998). Further efforts to preserve the last of the World War II CVLs failed, too, and stripping work began in Oct 2000; as of mid-2002, scrapping was nearing completion.

You will find more information here: Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS CABOT (CVL-28)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2010)

gheko, your pics are muey bueno. I will ask you one more time. Resize your future pics or I will delete your threads in the future.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's how to resize them.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/announcements/image-sizing-guidelines-24388.html#post662400


----------

